# How lethal?



## scribe

I'll bet I'm not the only person who's been curious about this . , . .

Has an ordinary slingshot ever been blamed for a human fatality?


----------



## chuckduster01

I would bet dollars to doughnuts that it has been done. I know that a slingshot will kill a woodchuck with a head or chest shot and woodchucks are tougher than a measly human. My underhammer pistols are "ballisticly challenged" and they kill whitetail deer just fine at distances where impact velocities are not all that much faster than point blank with a properly set up slingshot. My old wristrocket penetrated the ribcage on a dead whitetail deer once in an "experimental shot" with a 44 cal lead roundball. Compared to most animals humans are a very fragile and weak system, I would bet a slingshot would do the deed if the intent was there.


----------



## treefork

I has been discussed to death with it ending in a post closure . Best not to re do it again .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7906-slingshot-as-a-defensive-weapon/


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## pgandy

This thread got my curiosity up and I did a Google search using "slingshot kill human". I failed to find a confirmed deaths, but did find these.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Riddick did a guy with his tea cup. But in fairness, he warned the guy first.


----------



## wll

I'm not getting involved in this one !

wll


----------



## jazz

I think this is where slingshot as fun ends and something else begins.

jazz


----------



## Phoul Mouth

scribe said:


> I'll bet I'm not the only person who's been curious about this . , . .
> 
> Has an ordinary slingshot ever been blamed for a human fatality?


Has one? I don't know. Could one? Absolutely. I have no doubt at all a triple band with half inch steel could penetrate a persons skull rather easily. Put it this way, take a watermelon and shoot it, if your round penetrates that it penetrates the human skull.


----------



## Cjw

This is just what the anti gun anti weapon anti self defense people are looking for . We never learn.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good grief! Enough already!


----------

